# BMX LAGER ACHSE IM Ar....??????



## Jessi666 (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo

ich habe mir im doublex in dortmund ein bmx lager einbauen lasse und danach ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn ich an der kurbel dreh mal spannung auf der kette ist und mal nicht, hab ich mir erst noch nicht so viel bei gedacht.
jetzt habe ich letzt das kettenblatt abmontiert und die kurbeln und hab einfach mal die achse mit der hand drehen wollen, das geht sehr schwerfällig und fühlt sich irgendwie mahlend an aber nur an einer stelle.
haben die jetzt ******** beim einbauen gebaut oder kann es sein das die achse einen weg hat???
war aber halt schon von anfnag an so.
oder is das normal....?????
also ich gehe jetzt mal nicht davon aus da ich mit meinen 55 kilo ne stahlachse verbogen bekomme und wie gesagt das es nit ganz rund läuft ist mir zuhause sofort aufgefallen ohne das ich darauf gefahren bin


danke für eure antworten


----------



## alöx (27. Juni 2007)

Spinn ich oder hab ich nicht sowas gerade schon irgendwo gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jessi666 (27. Juni 2007)

? was soll das denn?


----------



## alöx (27. Juni 2007)

Was soll was? Ich bildete mir eben ein genau das gleich gerade woanders gelesen zu haben was ja auch nicht falsch ist.

Zum Thema: ich könnte mir vorstellen das der Spacer zwischen den Lagern nicht die korrekte Länge hat.

Was sind das für Lager?


----------



## Jessi666 (27. Juni 2007)

ahso sorry hatte das schon in dem normalen bike tech talk geschrieben und jetzt nochmal hier. dachte du wolltest mich verar....mit deinem ersten kommentar...sorry 

ja da habe ich mich auch gewundert das diese hülse zwischen den lagern gar nicht die ganze länge von dem abstand der lager hat, aber wie lang soll die denn sein? also ich hab da ja drin rumgefummelt un wenn ich gewollt hätte häatte ich sie ins sattelrohr schubsen können


----------



## Jessi666 (27. Juni 2007)

achso du wolltest ja das lager wissen, also das ist die eastern kurbel und da war ja das lager dabei


----------



## RISE (27. Juni 2007)

Ist möglicherweise das Kettenblatt krumm?


----------



## Jessi666 (27. Juni 2007)

jetzt habe ich letzt das kettenblatt abmontiert und die kurbeln und hab einfach mal die achse mit der hand drehen wollen, das geht sehr schwerfällig und fühlt sich irgendwie mahlend an aber nur an einer stelle.

nein denn das kettenblatt war ab und das ist auch neu

es muss entweder mit der achse, den lagern oder so zu tun haben

trotzdem danke


----------



## alöx (27. Juni 2007)

Jessi666 schrieb:


> ahso sorry hatte das schon in dem normalen bike tech talk geschrieben und jetzt nochmal hier. dachte du wolltest mich verar....mit deinem ersten kommentar...sorry
> 
> ja da habe ich mich auch gewundert das diese hülse zwischen den lagern gar nicht die ganze länge von dem abstand der lager hat, aber wie lang soll die denn sein? also ich hab da ja drin rumgefummelt un wenn ich gewollt hätte häatte ich sie ins sattelrohr schubsen können



Wenn du die Achse ausbaust... sitzt die Hülse dann straff, ganz lose oder leicht zwischen den Lagern?

Den grünen Teil auf dem Anhang mein ich. Im Regelfall sollte die straff sitzen bei angezogenen Lagern - nicht auf Spannung aber auch nicht lose.


----------



## Jessi666 (27. Juni 2007)

toll...ja wie schon gesagt, ich könnte sie ins sattelrohr fummel wenn ich wollte, also sitzt sie suuuuper lose


----------



## Jessi666 (27. Juni 2007)

kann man sowas einzeln nachkaufen? hab jetzt nämlich keine lust wegen den mongos die sich fachbetrieb nennen und den sch.... fabriziert haben, noch hinterher zu telefonieren und fahren, kostet mich ja auch geld. da kauf ich mir lieber sowas und mach es selber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (27. Juni 2007)

Dann ist es klar. Sobald du die Kurbel anziehst drückst du die Lager aus ihrer Form und schaffst dir somit einen Widerstand bzw zerstörst gleich die Lager. 

Sofern ich jetzt nichts falsch verstanden habe rate ich dir den Fehler von Double X beheben zu lassen natürlich auf deren Kosten und am besten noch was dabei rausschlagen. 

Im Regelfall sind 2 Spacer bei einer Kurbel dabei außerdem noch Belegscheiben um den Abstand im 1/4mm Bereich zu korrigieren. Hast du noch Kleinteile dazu bekommen?


----------



## Jessi666 (27. Juni 2007)

Also ich habe keine Kleinteile bekommen, die haben das ja eingebaut. Ich such mal eine Abbildung dann kann ich dir sagen was alles verbaut ist

Echt vielen danke für deine Hilfe, hab den Laden auch schon angeschrieben.


----------



## Jessi666 (27. Juni 2007)

hm also da werd ich nicht ganz schlau draus also wenn ich die kurbeln abmontiere sind da diese "decke" die auf dem Lager sind und dünne unterlegscheiben oder spacer. ich werde sie einfach nochmal auseinander bauen und fotogafiere die einzelnen Teile und stell sie hier ins forum, dann kannst du dir ja mal anschauen was da alles verbaut ist


----------



## BikestationBS (27. Juni 2007)

Dein problem hat Alöx eigentlich schon gelöst. Die Hülse muss innen fest sein, denn wenn du dirs mal anschaust das system drückst du die Kurbeln ja gegn die Innenringe der Lager. Wenn die nicht "festgehalten" werden dann verschiebst du ja den Innenring des Lagers zum Außenring( die jeweils silberenen Ringe da). Und wenn du so ne Zeit fährst dann läuft das Lager immer schief und zermalmt sich selbst.
Deshalb einfach längere Hülse einbauen lassen bzw eine die passt(und neue Lager die sind reif fürn müll wenn se malmen).
Ich hab hier auch nen riesen Haufen von Hülsen weil meistens die genau net passt die dabei ist. Toleranzen eben.....


----------



## Jessi666 (27. Juni 2007)

http://www.bigboysports.de/katalog/eastern2006/eb_electron_crank.jpg

hm also das ist meine kurbel, die für ca 9o euro von eastern halt jetzt sieht man da ja schon das die hülse nicht so sehr lang ist, aber wo sind die Spacer die da rein kommen?


----------



## Jessi666 (27. Juni 2007)

also so sieht das an meinem bike aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (28. Juni 2007)

Klarer Fall für eine Reklamation.


----------



## Jessi666 (28. Juni 2007)

moin

und warum? die stressen nämlich schon und suchen für alles eine andere erklärung


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (28. Juni 2007)

Na ganz einfach ein Montagefehler-das liegt ja auffer Hand-da der Spacer einfach zu kurz ist und Dir dadurch ein/die Lager inne Fritten gegangen sind.

Als Fachbetrieb sollte man dies jedoch wissen bzw. eine Einbauanleitung haben 

Also: Karr denen das Zeug wieder in Laden und lass es auf Garantie richten.


----------



## alöx (28. Juni 2007)

Warum? Du hast eine Leistung bezahlt die nicht im zu erwartenden Maß erfüllt wurde und deren Korrektur du zusätzlich zahlen müßtest.

Das ist ja als würde auf dem Döner das Fleisch fehlen. Also zurück zum Dönerladen und als Entschädigung noch ein Bier verlangen.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (28. Juni 2007)

Na oder hald im Zuge der Nachbesserung, solang der Döner noch heiß ist, dass er Dir die Portion Fleisch auch Korrekt und Ohne Spiel einbaut, was ja sozus. Vertragsbestandteil ist..*lol*

Ob er Dir nun Zaziki, Scharf oder ein Bier dazugibt-das wäre Sache des Verkäufers, aber Verpflichtet ist er dazu nicht. 

Gut, Döner ohne Bier..hmm. Auch Blöd.


----------

